# Instructer that works on confidence Edinburgh area?



## chotty (11 April 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has any reccomendations of good freelance instructors around the Edinburgh area? Specifically one that will be good at helping me get my confidence back?

Had a bad fall a few years ago, rode for a while after it which was fine, had a couple of years break and when I came back to horses I had no confidence. Got my little lwvtb pony by chance (long story) and rode him a bit before he was off for winter. He's being brought back into work by someone else right now, but I'd like to start riding him myself soon with the help of a decent instructor who will take things slowly with me and him.

So yeah, any reccomendations? 

X


----------



## bgb (11 April 2013)

Karon Carson - she is great and will help you get your confidence back quickly! She is so encouraging and helpful. I think she is based in Dunbar but will travel and also does frequent clinics at East Lothian Livery and Stobs Farm.


----------



## feisty_filly (11 April 2013)

I use Kayreen jones and she's fabby! She's a western / English trainer.


----------



## tweedette (11 April 2013)

Superb lady - Hannah Beckmann, doesnt just talk the talk she can walk the walk too, a rare thing nowadays. http://www.beamfarm.co.uk/


----------



## Quadro (12 April 2013)

I would stay well away from karon carson. 
Q


----------



## chotty (12 April 2013)

Why's that Quadro? X


----------



## Jenni_ (12 April 2013)

Fiona Flynn is seemingly very good for confidence. I was going to go to her soon. Seemingly she takes pictures during lessons, puts them on Facebook And writes comments so you can see your good bits / bad bits. 

Where are you based about? She is freelance but charges slightly more to come out. If you wanted to pair to go to her or get her out I'd be up for that.


----------



## JenTaz (12 April 2013)

Would highly recommend lisa hiddleston, you will find her details if you type her name into google, I had a few brilliant lessons with her while I was at a yard in Edinburgh and she built my confidence up from nothing ( jumping wise ) to be happy jumping 3ft, I can only imagine she will be fabulous for all round confidence


----------



## Quadro (12 April 2013)

Because she physically abused a family members horse!
Q


----------



## nicnag (13 April 2013)

Lynn Miller out at Dolphinton is really good


----------



## gillianfleming (13 April 2013)

Sorry i'm going to disagree with Jenni_ because i rate Fiona as an instructor, her sister Ann is much better.
I quite like Lisa Hiddleston though, i had both Lisa and Fiona as instructors at Oatridge and i felt Lisa was much better


----------



## TPO (13 April 2013)

Joy McLean

While I've heard absolutely fantastic things about Fiona F it's always focused on hard work with her taking the rider apart to put them back together correctly. Maybe a bit full on if you're feeling delicate. In no way is that a criticism of FF, I'd use her. I've been led to believe that her sister Anne would be better for riders requiring confidence.


----------



## AMW (13 April 2013)

Joy is brilliant, lovely attitude to rider and horse 
Ive had lessons of her and so has my daughter.


----------



## Jingleballs (13 April 2013)

Fiona Flynn - brilliant instructor!


----------



## Jnhuk (13 April 2013)

I think whatever instructor you wish to consider that I suggest that if you can (and with their permission and their pupil of course) that you go and watch a lesson or two first. There are some styles of teaching and how you learn that suit you and sometimes watching a lesson can give you an idea better than someone's recommendation.


----------



## Glayva (15 April 2013)

I would not recommend Karon Carson. 

Lisa Hiddleston is fabulous for building your confidence and really good rider so if you have a wobble she can get on and ride in a nice sympathetic way. 

Most good isntructors will adapt to the type of rider they are teaching, so if you are nervous they will work to your goals, if you want to push for competing they will work you harder and take no nonsense.  Its a bit trial and error to see who fits you and i think instructors expect that.


----------



## Jenni_ (15 April 2013)

I agree with above. As although I need working on my jumping confidence I need and like tough love and an instructor to say 'just get bloody on with it'


----------



## Gah (15 April 2013)

I have had lessons from Fiona F and Linda Penman, and enjoyed both. I must say that so far from watching lessons from Listy Montgomery Davies, she is who I intend to use in the future. She has really helped my friends confidence no end!

http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-an-instructor-or-groom/people/jkl/listy-montgomery


----------



## Jnhuk (20 April 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			I agree with above. As although I need working on my jumping confidence I need and like tough love and an instructor to say 'just get bloody on with it'
		
Click to expand...

If you want tough love, Les Smith or Andrew Hamilton for jumping but don't blame me if you end up jumping a lot bigger than you intended 

FF - sort of takes you back to basics and talks a lot! A lot of friends are rating her but although the photo thing helps if you are a visual learner, I am not sure if looking at my friends photos of their lessons over the last year, if it really helps as I cannot see the improvement in them? I tried her twice so far and the jury is still out. Have enjoyed jumping lessons with Leona Urquhart, Linda Lucey and for XC  David Gatherer and Sarah Houlden


----------



## Marydoll (21 April 2013)

I would recommend Karon Carson, ive found her to be very good and she also produces well schooled, well rounded horses.


----------



## Jenni_ (21 April 2013)

Used to work for Andrew for a short while Jnhuk- that was when I was fearless! He used to plonk me on anything and I just had to get on with it. (Or maybe just too scared to say no ) just never been able to get to his clinics recently  I do love his tough love approach though. It suits me but I know others who don't like it.


----------



## bgb (22 April 2013)

I have been to a few of andrew's clinics. He has been tough with me as my pony and I were confident. With my nervous sister he was very understanding and took every thing very slowly. It definitely depends on what level you are at !


----------



## eilidhgee (3 June 2013)

Shaun Lindsey http://www.gumtree.com/p/community/freelance-horse-riding-instructor/1019796599


----------



## Jnhuk (4 June 2013)

eilidhgee said:



			Shaun Lindsey http://www.gumtree.com/p/community/freelance-horse-riding-instructor/1019796599

Click to expand...

I have never heard of him so just googled him and he comes up as apprentice stable manager for the Drum. Can you give details of his qualifications please? 

Thanks


----------



## Carolynmac (5 June 2013)

I lost my confidence (and do often!) and Lisa Hiddleston (BHSI), based in Loanhead though travels and Lyn Miller (based in Dolphinton and will also travel) are both are fabulous (BHSII).  

I have had Andrew H lessons and they are great if you can jump and want to be pushed and jump good tracks, but I don't think are for building confidence when you start from minus! 

You should maybe join your local riding club as they often get access to good national instructors as well, for example Aileen Craig and David Gatherer are great coaches who will teach at all levels of ability and confidence. 

Good luck - its horrid when the 'aware of your own mortality' bug gets you!


----------



## OAP65 (5 June 2013)

I had a lesson from Karen Carson and thought she was really good. I was very very nervous, as she came across as a bit "tough". I am a very mature occasional rider, but she sorted my position out and wasn't making me do things that I wasn't capable of doing. She did say that she would shout at me if she thought I wasn't trying hard enough, thankfully she didnt shout. I liked her.


----------



## Marydoll (8 June 2013)

Karon is really good, she has a great eye and if you work with her she will help you no end, shes a no nonsense person when she is teaching and really knows her stuff but is also a bloody good laugh


----------



## baulea bay (12 June 2013)

I'd recommend Pauline McKee she is in Livingston i think! Ive gone from scaredy cat to next week im riding at the Royal highland show,shes patient and understanding,think she was in Australia eventing for a long time. Big thumbs up!


----------



## Moobli (13 June 2013)

Gah said:



			I have had lessons from Fiona F and Linda Penman, and enjoyed both. I must say that so far from watching lessons from Listy Montgomery Davies, she is who I intend to use in the future. She has really helped my friends confidence no end!

http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-an-instructor-or-groom/people/jkl/listy-montgomery

Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree.  Listy was my instructor.  As a new rider, she gave me bags of confidence, she teaches in an extremely thorough way but makes it easy to understand and she is a lovely person too.


----------



## gembear (26 May 2014)

Came across this old thread.

Have to say I think both Fiona F and Joy Mclean are great instructors, and both for different reasons.

Fiona never stops, and is constantly reminding me to move my hand/look between eyes/heels down etc which is great because you really become attune to your bad habits. I think the photos on FB afterwards are great too. She's done so much with regards to my position in the last 5 months, others on the yard have even commented on it. Started with flatwork but now have the confidence to start jumping - which i'm a nervous nelly about but she gives the right level of patience and tough love.

Joy is great for dressage tips, being a judge herself. She focuses more on the horse, rather than you as a rider and is very sympathetic if you're nervous. The woman could ride a donkey and they would both look amazing. She does struggle to explain herself sometimes in simple terms, but if you don't get it she's always happy to hop on and show you. And she always plans the lesson around what you want to achieve, you just have to focus her sometimes on actually teaching as she loves a good chat 

Both together, i've found to be a brilliant combination.


----------

